# Smart grinder pro burrs touching at early setting



## yahyoh (Nov 21, 2019)

hey guys, i got the SGP 2 month and it has been good, i know its not the best but but its doing okiesh for now, but i was testing regarding the zeroing. and with the top burr set to stock 6 setting with normal setting set to 8-9 i can hear the metal grinding sound, i had to set the top burr to 9 and now the zero is almost at 1-2 on normal setting.

is that normal? ive heard some people going finer with the top burrs? or should set it to maybe 3-4 so i have more finer adjustments?

heres a video with top burrs set to 3 and you can hear the motor struggling when going finer.


http://imgur.com/G0k0bbO


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I personally think it's a bad idea to run any grinder "dry" without beans. I don't like the sound yours is making and you are on the high teen settings. Sounds like the top burr is far too close. I run mine at 12 - 14 depending on the beans and get good espresso results.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You may have wrecked the burrs running it like this but it's the best way to check all of their grinders. The burrs should rub slightly at say a setting of 1 or maybe 2 and run clear after that. I've actually seen one of their engineers setting up one of their grinders from scratch. If it's set correctly the motor will show *slight* signs of working at these low settings. Leave it too long and the burrs heat up and rub harder so only test briefly. If new I'd be inclined to tell Sage that you want a replacement as the burrs going on the video are probably scored and that's not your fault.

Another thread with the opposite problem - not grinding fine enough - probably has exactly the same problem but the other way round. People as usual are blaming it on beans. As I have put all sorts through a couple of them I'd say that's unlikely. The easiest answer really is to check as you have but the chances in this case is that the burrs wont touch at all.

It seems to be a problem that crops up from production now and again. The internal parts that actually move the burrs are the same on all of them except the one that isn't a smart grinder pro. This also applies to the ones built into machines, just the final adjustment mechanism varies. When first put together the burrs need to be adjusted to touch and then the adjustment mechanism is attached and zeroed to suite.

Plus actually zeroing in a similar fashion is done exactly the same way on any grinder. Flat burrs produce chirp when they touch -  not a good idea to try and get that to happen on conical. Niche is calibrated in the same way as well - that's just adjusting the burrs to touch and aligning the scale to suite - exactly what Sage do.

If an engineer turns up and says just the burrs need adjusting I'd be inclined to say get knotted, you want it set up properly as they should come like that. If the burrs are scored you want them replaced. They may just fit a completely new grinder. That's what they did in my case to fix a somewhat different problem.  It was set up correctly from day one. It seems most are but this has cropped up a few times on machines as well.

John

-


----------

